

Ask HN: How do I find a job in Switzerland? - clayrab

Hey HN,
I am wondering if anyone can give me some insight into finding a job in Switzerland as an english-speaking(States) developer. Is freelancing an option?<p>I currently work as a web developer at a large media corp in NY and will be moving to Switzerland in the next month or two, but, any sort of tech-job-seeking advice would be appreciated. I actually have an undergraduate degree in electrical engineering and would take a shot at nearly anything that might interest.
Thanks in advance!
======
gexla
Freelancing is a possibility pretty much anywhere. You can do web development
from anywhere and bring in money from anywhere. Technically it's probably
illegal to work as a freelancer in Switzerland without the proper visa's and
going through the legal steps to setup a Swiss business, but I'm not sure how
anyone would find out either. ;)

